

The Apple Store is down, Macbooks incoming? - shafiahmedbd
http://store.apple.com

======
jasonlotito
I've been hammering on Apple this past week for changes they made. Part of the
reason I do this is because at home, I fight a never ending battle against
Apple. You see, I'm a PC. My wife? A Mac.

And she loves her Mac. She's been waiting for these new MacBooks to come out
so she can get herself a new MBP.

Since W7 and the upgrade I did on my computer, I've been reminding her ever so
gently about how "my computer is so vastly superior to hers" and remarking
"how slow that thing is." She bites back, explaining that when the new MBPs
come out, the resell value on her laptop will more than cover a substantial
portion of the cost. She then asks me "if I hate Apple so much, maybe I should
sell my iPod."

She had problems connecting to the color printer attached to my computer. "If
you had gotten a windows machine, it would have been easier." She bites back,
"If you had gotten a Mac, it would have been better." I remind her "You got me
Windows 7 as a gift, remember?"

"Oh, you didn't like MY gift for you? Are you complaining about Windows 7?"

"No..."

We both can agree, however, that both Apple and Microsoft's ability to work
together sucks. But it does make for interesting Saturday mornings.

